# Are You An Audio File



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

If so what are you looking at?


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> If so what are you looking at?


Wouldn't an audiophile be *listening* to something rather than looking?









Mark


----------



## Bill H (Nov 25, 2006)

sleecjr said:


> If so what are you looking at?


This is BAD....









KLIPSCH..... Cornwall II's 
Sound Valves VTA-70i (Tube Amplification)
Harman Kardon Citation II (Alternate Tube Amplification)
Audio Research LS15 Line Stage (w/tubes)
Mcintosh MX-110 (Alternate Pre/Tuner)
Magnum Dynalab FT-11 FM tuner
Technics 1210 mk3 Turntable w/Shure Cart (We LOVE Vinyl)
Dynaco PAS-II moded for a phono stage (more tubes)
Marantz cd63(SE).

As you can see, I'm into Tubes.... This is a 2 channel setup just for Music.

I do have a 7.1 HT setup made up of Klipsch, Polk, Velodyne, Denon, Pioneer & Panasonic.

It all depends where you want to go, as to how to get there........ What are you using them for?

Just because it's not rated "Audiofile" doesn't mean it can't sound good......


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

Bill H said:


> If so what are you looking at?


This is BAD....









KLIPSCH..... Cornwall II's 
Sound Valves VTA-70i (Tube Amplification)
Harman Kardon Citation II (Alternate Tube Amplification)
Audio Research LS15 Line Stage (w/tubes)
Mcintosh MX-110 (Alternate Pre/Tuner)
Magnum Dynalab FT-11 FM tuner
Technics 1210 mk3 Turntable w/Shure Cart (We LOVE Vinyl)
Dynaco PAS-II moded for a phono stage (more tubes)
Marantz cd63(SE).

As you can see, I'm into Tubes.... This is a 2 channel setup just for Music.

I do have a 7.1 HT setup made up of Klipsch, Polk, Velodyne, Denon, Pioneer & Panasonic.

It all depends where you want to go, as to how to get there........ What are you using them for?

Just because it's not rated "Audiofile" doesn't mean it can't sound good......
[/quote]

Nice stuff!! Tubes sound great!!! I am getting a perk from Martin Logan. Not sure what I want yet. I have a full surround, but no 2 channel. Not sure if i want to give up the room for a 2ch system. My HT set us is yamaha, polk, infinity @ runco with a vivix.


----------



## Bill H (Nov 25, 2006)

sleecjr said:


> If so what are you looking at?


This is BAD....









KLIPSCH..... Cornwall II's 
Sound Valves VTA-70i (Tube Amplification)
Harman Kardon Citation II (Alternate Tube Amplification)
Audio Research LS15 Line Stage (w/tubes)
Mcintosh MX-110 (Alternate Pre/Tuner)
Magnum Dynalab FT-11 FM tuner
Technics 1210 mk3 Turntable w/Shure Cart (We LOVE Vinyl)
Dynaco PAS-II moded for a phono stage (more tubes)
Marantz cd63(SE).

As you can see, I'm into Tubes.... This is a 2 channel setup just for Music.

I do have a 7.1 HT setup made up of Klipsch, Polk, Velodyne, Denon, Pioneer & Panasonic.

It all depends where you want to go, as to how to get there........ What are you using them for?

Just because it's not rated "Audiofile" doesn't mean it can't sound good......
[/quote]

Nice stuff!! Tubes sound great!!! I am getting a perk from Martin Logan. Not sure what I want yet. I have a full surround, but no 2 channel. Not sure if i want to give up the room for a 2ch system. My HT set us is yamaha, polk, infinity @ runco with a vivix.
[/quote]

Your getting a Perk from M.L......? Can I be your friend???? Regaurdless of Multi/dual channel, I'd grab them! You can figure the rest out later! I'd go for a pair of summits..... What's msrp on a set of those??


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

Bill H said:


> > If so what are you looking at?
> 
> 
> Wouldn't an audiophile be *listening* to something rather than looking?
> ...


Yep I guess you would be Listening.


----------



## freefaller25 (Mar 19, 2006)

I have had some good luck with my speakers from Definitive Technology http://www.definitivetech.com/. I have a small TV room so their ProCinema 400s are enough for me. Even with my basic reciver/amp they sound impessive. With the equipment you are talking about I guess they would be even better.

Tony


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> QUOTE(Bill H @ Jan 1 2007, 06:57 PM)
> 
> QUOTE(sleecjr @ Jan 1 2007, 06:34 PM)
> 
> ...


Wow! Would all that stuff fit on my 8-track player?









Mark


----------



## SoCalOutback (Dec 18, 2005)

I'm a big fan of genelec speakers. I use them at work and have nothing that sounds better.


----------



## Bill H (Nov 25, 2006)

mswalt said:


> > QUOTE(Bill H @ Jan 1 2007, 06:57 PM)
> >
> > QUOTE(sleecjr @ Jan 1 2007, 06:34 PM)
> >
> ...


You'd have better luck with an I-pod.........









OH.... And let me throw out my favorite quote......

......If it aint got the glow..... IT'S GOTTA GO!!! (TUBES)


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

Lee, for little ones, like my mobil laptop here, I use a set of Boston Acoustics - BA-35, IIRC. In the truck, can't hear doo-doo anyway, so what came with it. Now, back when I wasn't homeless -

Electrovoice Senior Centurions (Klipschhorns), EV X-336 crossovers
McIntosh MC-60's - the pair
McIntosh MX-110 integrated tuner-preamp
Sony TC-350 Reel - to - Reel
Lisa turntable, Shure V-15 MR w/elliptical
JVC QL-A2 turntable, Shure V-15 MR w/elliptical
Shure shells and cartridges
All copper, all soldered, stranded 10 gauge speaker wires

About 700 33-1/3, a lot of pipe organ, theatre organ, piano, odd stuff like trains/plains/ships horns, most of Chet Atkins & Merle Travis & Hank Snow instrumental output.

When we gave up the house, I gave up a LOT.

Sluggo


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

JBL speakers
Crown Amps

If it's good enough for professionals it's good for me.

Bill, Citation II ? thats cool I still have a working Citation IV circa 1959. The loudest 40 watts per ch I've ever heard. I did replace the wax capacitors about 20 years ago.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Lee,

Martin Logans are unbelievable if you can get them! But, OUCH! They hurt the old pocket book!

I am also a big fan of Definitive Technologies. Use these in my surround system. For music only, I switch back and forth between an old pair of Advent speakers for acoustic strings, and Vandesteen for most everything else.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

Wow. Its good to see there are still some people in to their audio. I will need to go out and listen to the DT Every one seem to be talking about them. I have heard some very good conventional speakers like, B&W, KEF, Focal, Sonus Faber. I still dont know If I like them as much as the electrostats, but i will go check out the DT.


----------



## freefaller25 (Mar 19, 2006)

Make sure you consider the effect of children/pets on the system. I would definitely want something with durable grills. My DTs have been hit with flying objects several times and one was knocked over on tile without any damage. If you have carpet, look for speakers that also come with 1â€ spike feet to support them on the sub floor above the carpet and help resist tip over. This also helps the sound. Some of the high end speaks can be pretty heavy and would hurt a child in the worst case. Make sure you warn your movers of the spike feet of you ever have help re-locating. Grills that can be removed and cleaned may be a bonus.

Tony


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

sleecjr said:


> I still dont know If I like them as much as the electrostats


Electrostatics are awesome speakers. Back in the old days, I had a pair of Magnepan Magneplanar speakers and the sound was other worldly. Man did those speakers have some sparkle to them! They do take a lot of power though, and - at least at that time - had a very limited life. After a few years, the diaphragm would weaken and the sound would start to get a little muddy.

Still, I will always have a soft spot in my heart for this technology, and would love to score a set of Martin-Logan's one of these days!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Bill H (Nov 25, 2006)

Sluggo54 said:


> Lee, for little ones, like my mobil laptop here, I use a set of Boston Acoustics - BA-35, IIRC. In the truck, can't hear doo-doo anyway, so what came with it. Now, back when I wasn't homeless -
> 
> Electrovoice Senior Centurions (Klipschhorns), EV X-336 crossovers
> McIntosh MC-60's - the pair
> ...


I think I would have thrown away the RV before I got rid of the 60's.....







I currently have a pair of 60's that I'm overhauling for a friend. I can't wait to finish then so I can get a little "Burn In" time with em!


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

I'm also a definitive technology fan, I use them in my 6.1 surround setup along with denon, outlaw audio, panamax and panasonic equipment. The .1 is an SVS sub with dual 12" drivers. I demoed my setup for some friends yesterday with the opening battle sequence from Master and Commander. Most people are used to watching movies on a regular television using the speakers in the set for sound and the looks and smiles on their faces when they feel and hear the cannon fire along with the surround sound at near reference level is pretty cool.

I still enjoy two channel music, in the future I want to put together a seperate 2 channel setup just for music. I'm thinking of a pair of really nice bookshelf speakers, maybe b&w's or paradigms along with a small sealed sub to fill in the low end. The problem is finding a place to do it, I may have to combine it with the surround system in the basement family room.

Mike


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

camping479 said:


> I demoed my setup for some friends yesterday with the opening battle sequence from Master and Commander.


LOL!







I have done the same with the same movie and my Def Tech SuperCube sub woofer. It's really fun to wait until they are in the, um, facilities at the opposite end of the house. They can't hear the bass much, but the walls start vibrating and the light fixtures rattling!

Good times!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> I demoed my setup for some friends yesterday with the opening battle sequence from Master and Commander.


LOL!







I have done the same with the same movie and my Def Tech SuperCube sub woofer. It's really fun to wait until they are in the, um, facilities the walls start vibrating and the light fixtures rattling!

Good times!









Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

Are you talking about the subwoofer?


----------



## Bill H (Nov 25, 2006)

kjdj said:


> Bill, Citation II ? thats cool I still have a working Citation IV circa 1959. The loudest 40 watts per ch I've ever heard. I did replace the wax capacitors about 20 years ago.


Guess what... It's time for a re-capp.....







I've done a bunch of HK stuff. Especially upgraded power supplies. For a 6L6 based amp, the 4 has lots of power. A definite keeper. You should hear my II....







As for Pro, I have always preferred QSC PL series for amps and EAW for cabinets. I do have a couple Crowns kicking around though...


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Just installed my rear speakers over the holidays. I bought the Speakercraft AIM8 Four's. These are a GREAT addition to my system. There are the first company to introduce a pivoting speaker.

http://www.speakercraft.com/#Products:15:AIM8%20Four


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

I'm also a fan of Definitive speakers and have recently demo'd their PRO1000 system with the Yamaha RXV2700 receiver I'm looking at. They do sound very good for the money.

Also, there is near cultish raving going on for the SVS 5.1 Complete System . SVS as noted is already well know for their butt kicking subwoofers. However they also make the SBS-01 complete system for about $999 that includes one of their famous subs. You are buying direct via the internet from the manufacturer (SVS), thus the attractive pricing.
Good Luck !


----------

